# dog laws Portugal & Spain.



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

Hi Can anyone tell me what is the law for dogs in Portugal also how bad is the tick situation on dogs. Ta Ann. :?


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Dogs need microchip, rabies injection, regular worming and tick protection (Scaribor collar is the best, protects against fleas and ticks for 7-8 months).

Not a requirement, but it's also a good idea to have dog vaccinated against leishmaniasis and to take heartguard monthly to protect against heartworm.

Dogs must be kept on a lead in campsites and aires in Portugal and everywhere else in Europe.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I doubt if the laws in Spain and Portugal regarding dogs are that far removed from those in the UK. It is more about being sensible, do so and you will have no problems at all.

I have noticed an increase in notices on shop doors, shopping centres and public buildings etc indicated that dogs are forbidden…….that's obvious so don't set yourself up for confrontation.

If we are talking about the "Lap-dog" variety nothing other than a lead is needed. However, larger dogs need a muzzle in public. I have and have seen used the simple single strap thing, rather than a full muzzle cover.

I have recently read [but can't remember where] that there has been a relaxing of horse riding on some beaches down here and think it mentioned dogs as well…..Obviously not a total lifting but more than likely subject to hours and area.

It is a bad year for ticks. Having done the necessary with collar and/or spray just keep an eye out and if spotted pull them off……you can get a special tool thing very cheap.

Having said all that I think the major factor is the weather. Our dogs [7] are "local" and more used to the heat but this year has been a problem……….at the moment it is blistering in the very high 30's……….and they are spread-out in front of an industrial fan, not moving much and eating little. Not a real problem for use but a different matter for the "Tourist/Holiday" pet.

Most IMPORTANT is the survival time if left in a car/van …….. but you would know that.............It may sound daft but if walking out with your dog slip off your sandals [and socks!!!] and fell the pavement temperature . If you can't stand it neither can your dog.

.


----------



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

*dog laws in spain*

Ta for lots of really use full information. Ann


----------



## Espana_Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

leishmaniasis protection is vital for certain (if not most) dog breeds. Our Boxers are VERY prone to being bitten so we use Advantix which usefully also protects against ticks. This is avaailable in the UK and lasts up to 30 days.

The sandfly that produces leishmaniasis is most active between dusk and sunrise, so we keep all of our dogs indoors during this time period.

Certain breeds do have to be muzzled (those the Spanish consider dangerous) when in public areas. Sorry, just noticed you were asking about Portugal, leishmaniasis protection still applies, not sure about muzzles there.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Espana_pete - might be worth checking your Advantix pack The one I got in the UK only protects against sandflies for 2 weeks so should be reapplied every fortnight. One month protection from ticks though.

Also useful to know with this and Advocate, that your dog should only have minimum contact with water - a couple of brief swims are OK but more than this and the effectiveness is compromised.

Sally


----------



## Espana_Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

taz said:


> Espana_pete - might be worth checking your Advantix pack The one I got in the UK only protects against sandflies for 2 weeks so should be reapplied every fortnight.
> 
> Sally


Our vet says they are being ultra cautous Sally. We have been using it (and the curfew plan) once a month during the summer for nearly five years now and none of our Boxers (and we have a fair few) have been infected. We have their blood tested every year to ensure they are clear.

One of our Bulldogs was bitten on the eyelid and contracted Leishmania, but as we were able to act quickly, she has stabilised and is likely to live out her normal number of years. Vets are well practised with treating Leishmania here in Spain (unlike in the UK where we lost a Boxer through it, who had never left the country)!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes, Leishmaniasis……….. Unpleasant to say the least and in many cases deadly.

All our dogs are "Strays" and unfortunately most came with the disease….controllable to a degree but expensive.

My personal dog, Sidney, [over 30 Moroccan tours under his collar] was checked and cleared and I thought well protected. Unfortunately not so and I lost him after a short but very dramatic attack………. I was and still am totally devastated, not least because I considered it my fault.

Alice has stepped -up-to-the-plate and tries very hard ….. but …….

Anyway there is now a one-off injection, with boosters, available for Leishmaniasis. From I think a German Lab and not too expensive. Alice [now 8 Moroccan Tours] has her first booster tomorrow.

Ray


----------



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

*dogs spain*

Sorry about your dog always sad when we lose them, Thankyou for your advice I will take him to the vet. Ann


----------



## MaudJane (Feb 27, 2013)

Leishmaniasis is a big problem in all Med countries. The Caneleish vaccine is produced by a Dutch company and is 92% successful - A high % for any vaccine. 

We are off to Crete for a couple of months in three weeks time with our two dogs. They have had the Caneleish jabs, (a set of three done 3 weeks apart......and full cover is 4 weeks after the last injection). They will now only need an annual jab in future. They are wearing Scalibor collars as a 'back up' .......and have also had 'Advocate' for Heartworm.

If your dogs have been to Southern Europe previously I believe they will need a blood test before any Caneleish jabs are done, to ensure they are free of the disease. - Check with you vet.

Our Vets Practice is excellent on such matters. - We have even been to a talk there by a rep from the company that produces Caneliesh. - She was very good and one felt she wasn't just 'selling' the jabs. We also have a vet in our family.....but unfortunately not living near us!!!.....and I have checked with her before getting the jabs done. She also recommends the jabs, Scalibor collars and Advocate.

I have had some good advice from Keith and 'Collies' re vets in France this week...... which I am grateful for. I hope this helps others with the Leishmaniasis questions.

Maud Jane.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We also gave our dog the Canileish vaccine last year, he's just had his first annual booster.

One thing to bear in mind if planning this for your dog is that, in addition to the periods mentioned by MaudJane, the jabs also need to be separated from Rabies and DHPPi boosters by 4 weeks so if all are due together it could be 3-4 months from starting vaccines until being ready to travel.

Kev


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Too late for us to start with the Canileish then. Our plans are to do Advantix fortnightly and Advocate monthly. Does this sound OK? Will do the first Advocate 2 weeks before we leave.

First time to southern areas in the summer months and first time for Sam to Spain, Portugal and Morocco. After his seizure this week we are ultra worried about everything!


----------



## Espana_Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

Unless your vet has specifically told you to use Advocate for whatever reason, I would suggest you just use Advantix, along with Drontal for worming.

Advocate does not treat tapeworm.

The choice is yours of course!

Do not forget that you will need his Pet Passport stamped to say he has been treated again with Drontal (or equivalent) between 1 and 5 days (24 to 120 hours) before you’re scheduled to arrive back in the UK.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We are using Advocate for lungworm specifically. Advantix doesn't cover that I don't think.


----------



## Espana_Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

Advantix does not, only Advocate treats it (doesnt prevent it). To be honest, in all my years of dog breeding, I have never come across it, but it appears to be a growing problem in France and Southern England!

You will still need Drontal or another (praziquantel or equivalent as its active ingredient) to treat tapeworm, stamped in your Pet Passport to get back into UK.


----------

